# Gunners big reunion! :) *photos!*



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This is the reward of adopting rescue dogs! 

We drove about 50 minutes to meet Gunners 3 siblings and his mom and all their owners. We met at a wonderful regional park that is entirely dedicated to dogs! There is bay water access for them, and a cafe/dog washing place. Quite the place! The owners are a great group of people with such big hearts. I can't describe the feeling I got when I met them all. I adored all the "kids" and the mom and all the people. I just love it and I cannot wait to meet again next year! :biggrin1:

All the owners recieved the collars I made for the dogs and put them on right away! :smile: We also met the fosters of Raja, the mom dog 


This is the 2 sisters Gigi and Maddie. We are pretty sure Maddie has a different father 









Gigi and Maddie with their owners  Now we found out that Gigi had broken her femur while in the shelter and when she was 4 months old, the owners took her to the vet for limping and found out out it. She had just had surgery about 7 weeks ago and will probably need another one. Maddie also had leg surgery but I cannot recall what it was for.










And the boys! Gunner and his brother Griffey don't look alike at all! LOL :wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Griffey









Gunner with his nose in Maddies owners bag :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Our attempt at a group shot. They ARE all in there! 


































Pretty Maddie 









I love Gigi in this photo! 



















Brotherly LOVE!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

And this is MOM! Her name is Raja now. She is such a doll. I could just squeeze her all day!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

WOW! i cant get over how much his brother and sister look JUST like him!! its amazing!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> WOW! i cant get over how much his brother and sister look JUST like him!! its amazing!


Isn't it amazing!? Griffey and Gunner look like twins, and Gigi is like their triplet sister. Maddie definitely had a shepherd/lab dad. LOL 

All the pups were just great dogs. All of them are very quiet, love to sit on your lap, and are just happy happy!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

You can see they got their good looks from Momma! What a blast they all had. Love the pic of Gunner shopping in the bag hahaha


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Great pictures. What fun they must have had. Love the collars too.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> You can see they got their good looks from Momma! What a blast they all had. Love the pic of Gunner shopping in the bag hahaha


She is just a beauty queen. How someone could dump her pregnant at a high kill shelter is beyond me.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

nfedyk said:


> Great pictures. What fun they must have had. Love the collars too.


Thanks! The collars were a big hit 

Every one there had fun. We are planning another one next year!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Love the brothers...  

How did you all know each other? This is quite unusual, isn't it? I mean, somebody keeping track of which puppy went where, who the owners were...etc.

Pretty cool, though.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Great photos. It's easy to pick out the one where treats were involved 

I'd say the kids turned out pretty good!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Love the brothers...
> 
> How did you all know each other? This is quite unusual, isn't it? I mean, somebody keeping track of which puppy went where, who the owners were...etc.
> 
> Pretty cool, though.


We all adopted them through Coppers Dream Rescue which is base in SF.

They pull puppies, young dogs and families out of high kill shelters in California. 

I contacted the rescue a few months ago about a meet up and they gave me everyone's emails :smile:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Great photos. It's easy to pick out the one where treats were involved
> 
> I'd say the kids turned out pretty good!


Yeah Gunner ate a lot of crap I wouldn't usually give him. I figured it was his cheat day :tongue: 

All the kids are wonderful dogs. Well socialized, friendly, not a mean one in the bunch


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow that is amazing to have the whole litter together! They all look so happy and they are beautiful.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Wow that is amazing to have the whole litter together! They all look so happy and they are beautiful.


Well its not the entire litter. There was another grey boy that we had originally picked out. He didn't come with the rest when they were transported from the shelter in Tulare.

No one knows where that pup is. 

I think it's cool that 3 of them got 'G' names


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Love the two pics of Gunner and Griffey mimicking each other...what a great day and story


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Great pictures. Everyone looks like they had a blast and Mom is just gorgeous! Its really cool that you all got to get together and could compare "notes" on personalities etc.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Great pictures. Everyone looks like they had a blast and Mom is just gorgeous! Its really cool that you all got to get together and could compare "notes" on personalities etc.


That was definitely fun to "compare notes". 

They are all very very similar.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Well its not the entire litter. There was another grey boy that we had originally picked out. He didn't come with the rest when they were transported from the shelter in Tulare.
> 
> No one knows where that pup is.
> 
> I think it's cool that 3 of them got 'G' names


That is sad, hope he is ok.
That is pretty funny three of you named them with G's.


----------

